# Acapulco Gold, Colombian Gold or Panama Red?



## philli007 (Jan 14, 2008)

*When was the last time you smoked or heard of Acapulco Gold, Colombian Gold or Panama Red?*

In my search for some of the illustrious Bubba Kush seeds, I happened upon some Colombian Gold seeds and it really made my mouth water for some of the exotics. Like some really "Knock your socks off" killer weed, can you dig it?

I have grown seeds from bags of really good weed, some LowRyder (remember that song by the group WAR?), White Widow, AK-47 and a medicinal strain that a friend from Toronto gave me some seeds of a few years ago (dont know what it is, but a few tokes and you're in La La Land for the night!...lol)

But I would really like to get a hold of some Acapulco Gold and Panama Red seeds too. 

If anyone knows of any, hook a grower up!


*Heres the info on Colombian Gold from cannabiseye:*



*Colombian Gold*
Breeders Choice
Price: 30.00 Euros ($44.44 US)


Summary:
 Pure Sativa Heirloom Colombian Gold genetics 
 Gorgeous pure equatorial plants 
 Authentic Colombian Gold High, extremely potent 
 10 Seeds Per Pack 

Overview:

This is a heirloom line of pure Colombian 'gold' genetics. A pure Sativa F1 cross of the highest quality, comprised of two 'gold' lines from the Highlands of Colombia. Both lines are pure equatorial Sativas and this is a long flowering line for those seeking absolute quality. 

The combination of the two highly selected 'golds' produces progeny that meet with the legends of old. This is a line of dreamy, wide psycoactive highs with very deep effects. 

Specifications: 
 Sativa/Indica: Pure Sativa 
 Indoor/Greenhouse: 16-22 Weeks 
 Outdoor finish: Late December/January, 30 degrees latitude and South. 
 Odor level: Low 
 Mite resistance: High 
 Mould Resistance: High 
 Stretch: 4x and greater 
 Yield: High 

Details:
1. Seed Lot: Created 01/05 
2. Breeding History: Generation #1 
3. Germination Tested: 01/07 - 90/100 
4. Flowering Time: 18 - 20 + weeks approximate flowering time


----------



## the widowman (Jan 14, 2008)

have a look at skunk#11 dutch passion seeds.


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 14, 2008)

OMG! WHy Hermie seed from DP?
Can get alcupolco gold from world of seeds. they even have hermie version to for exstra few $.
Panama reeferman as in some of his strains think he as a ibl aswell.

See thing is the older strains aint about so much as they have been out dated buy stronger more faster growing hybrids, sure people allways compare the good old days in 60's to 80's but in all honesty they never hit over thc% we have now.

panama red from RMS

Panama red old school red hair from panama this is the pure strain very similar to the modern punta rojo from colombia but much stronger smoke very nice pure breeding strain that has been proven a good breeder in my panama red skunk and a few others . 10-13 weeks flowering time $75 - 12 seed

Columbian gold from wos
Description:

Interesting crossback 25/75 indica/sativa landrace from colombia., giving as a result a mixture of pure lines come from santamarta zone. The history dates tell us that this variety was used by Simon Bolivar in his trips around amazonas, in which he interchanges spices and medicinal plants with natives during his conquests. High, vigorous and branched, its smell is sweet and intense, stands out for its flavour and powerfull psicodelic effects.

If you realy wont to find these genetics its not that hard.But personaly would say grow out todays skunks for beter results and faster growing time


----------



## the widowman (Jan 14, 2008)

hey man theres not anything wrong with DPs seeds man thats just some growers that stressed the shit out of some grows and then blamed the seedbanks. skunk#11 is a cross of panama and columbian and skunk#1 i think. i found a seedbank a while back with all those strains but i can't find it at the mo but when i do il let you know.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 14, 2008)

the widowman said:


> hey man theres not anything wrong with DPs seeds man thats just some growers that stressed the shit out of some grows and then blamed the seedbanks. skunk#11 is a cross of panama and columbian and skunk#1 i think. i found a seedbank a while back with all those strains but i can't find it at the mo but when i do il let you know.


 
Widowman - Thanks for heading me in the right direction. Tell me, how's the smoke? The site says it's THC is only 8.1%. And I'll really appreciate taking a look at the other seedbank when you find it.
Later
P007


----------



## philli007 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Canna 420* - you are so right on new strains and the grow time! The sites that I've found with old time classic weed seeds all have a flowering time in excess of 12 weeks. *That's insane!!!*


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 15, 2008)

Im actually growing dutch passion blueberry now which came with a colombian red haze so I planted that too... the blueberry is feminized and half of the plants ARE mutated and weird looking. All of the colombian red haze plants are good though. I've done a lot of research since then and dp often has mutated plants compared to other seed banks from what Ive seen.


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Jan 15, 2008)

philli007 said:


> *When was the last time you smoked or heard of Acapulco Gold, Colombian Gold or Panama Red?*
> 
> In my search for some of the illustrious Bubba Kush seeds, I happened upon some Colombian Gold seeds and it really made my mouth water for some of the exotics. Like some really "Knock your socks off" killer weed, can you dig it?
> 
> ...


sounds like big sativa plants grown in massive quanity.


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 17, 2008)

Seedsman sells columbian red haze!
TBH. He as skunk aswell well that isnt femed.
SkunkII is femed version of skunk#1.

But as you have found for yourself newer hybrids path the way!
Nirvana have good reviews here. myself never ad problems with them. Their NL is 1 of the best NL strains ive grown, 
For another oldschool classic why not look to MNS for his Nevils haze or Super silver haze. they still have longer flower times from the more sativa influeance but are worth waiting on.
I understand people trying to chace a buzz but when we have stronger hybrids that grow faster I see no real point in growing them out. Hybrids sutch as the famous white widow, Skunk#1 and NLhaze are stable enought and releible with sativa in them!
Or more sativa variety's like Original haze, Skunkhaze, Jack herer/jock horor are far superior than stuff smoked 20 years ago.

As i mentioned above NL x haze is a great hybrid with a distinctive oldskool oura.
With growing times sativas will allways want the longest time to mature but early pheno's can be found in s ome varietys of new age hybrids.

The main problem with sativa varietys is the exsperience is needed to grow these to full matureaty and carry abundant harvest's. They take alot of care and atention compared to skunk and indica/sativa hybrids.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 17, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im actually growing dutch passion blueberry now which came with a colombian red haze so I planted that too... the blueberry is feminized and half of the plants ARE mutated and weird looking. All of the colombian red haze plants are good though. I've done a lot of research since then and dp often has mutated plants compared to other seed banks from what Ive seen.


 
Sorry to hear about your mutated blueberry, hadn't heard anything about DP often having mutated plants. Got pix on your colombian red?

Peace,
P007


----------



## philli007 (Jan 17, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> Seedsman sells columbian red haze!
> TBH. He as skunk aswell well that isnt femed.
> SkunkII is femed version of skunk#1.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Canna420,
I already grow White Widow, Skunk and a few others. I'm just wanting some exotics to throw into the mix. You know "the more the merrier"

I know that some of the 'Old School' strains aren't as strong as what's out today, but I also believe that is a good thing. I don't want to get to the point where the strong stuff feels blasay or just so/so

I'll be starting up some Kush this next crop too and probably this time will go into a perpetual grow; since I will be up to like 8 strains once my new seeds arrive. It will be great to have a large variety of cured smoke for the choosing.

Maybe somewhere down the road I'll start creating some genetics of my own. It helps to have some pure breeds to do that. 
Peace,
P007


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 23, 2008)

philli007 said:


> Sorry to hear about your mutated blueberry, hadn't heard anything about DP often having mutated plants. Got pix on your colombian red?
> 
> Peace,
> P007


I do have pics but only when I was first starting to grow them so they are in the veg state. I just started flowering them on Monday so I will take pics very soon! Im really excited to see how they turn out. 
As far as the dp blueberry goes... ya Ive read on atleast 5 dif websites that they have mutant plants! Outta all the seeds I pick I had to chose the mutated one! Oh well Ill just have to wait and see the final outcome!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jan 24, 2008)

Highgrade Seeds sells Panama Red, Acapulco Gold and Colombian Gold crossed with White Widow. It's called the "Vintage Mix" and sells for $40. Click on link below:

Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 24, 2008)

So here's the pic of the colombian red that I took on my blackberry... The quality isn't that good but I'll take some more in a few days.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Space Cowboy said:


> Highgrade Seeds sells Panama Red, Acapulco Gold and Colombian Gold crossed with White Widow. It's called the "Vintage Mix" and sells for $40. Click on link below:
> 
> Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online


 
good looking out Space Cowboy!

I know that I have checked that site but did not notice those seeds!!! I also think it will be interesting having a kick ass strain like WW crossed with those blasts from the past.

Thanks dude! You the man!!!


----------



## philli007 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> So here's the pic of the colombian red that I took on my blackberry... The quality isn't that good but I'll take some more in a few days.


 
Hey JamieMichelle,
Your Colombian Red looks like it's gonna be killer.  
Thanks for the pix and look forward to more.
Later,
P007


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

philli007 said:


> Hey JamieMichelle,
> Your Colombian Red looks like it's gonna be killer.
> Thanks for the pix and look forward to more.
> Later,
> P007


Thanks Im actually really excited! I will def post more soon. I have a few others that look pretty nuts from tyin them down.
That one I actually never tied at all. I just trimmed her up a lil bit. Then let her go.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2008)

*Acapulco Gold, is bomb *


----------



## philli007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey JM,
It sure looks like you know what you're doing there, that's for sure! What else are you growing now?
P007


----------



## philli007 (Jan 29, 2008)

[quote="SICC";508331]*Acapulco Gold, is bomb *[/quote]


It's been awhile, but that's how I remember it!... lol


----------



## philli007 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Im actually growing dutch passion blueberry now which came with a colombian red haze so I planted that too... the blueberry is feminized and half of the plants ARE mutated and weird looking. All of the colombian red haze plants are good though. I've done a lot of research since then and dp often has mutated plants compared to other seed banks from what Ive seen.


 

Oops! Sorry! Need to read my own thread!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

philli007 said:


> Hey JM,
> It sure looks like you know what you're doing there, that's for sure! What else are you growing now?
> P007


8 in total 
Colombian Red Haze
DP Blueberry
and a bomb ass mystery plant from some good stuff I got once that had a seed left in the bag... Im anxious to see how she turns out. When I got the sack the quality of it was crap...it was dried out and squished up...burnt looking. So since Im taking such good care of her Im sure the high will be be even better than the high I got from it which was really good.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm back, had to go walk my lab; he was whinning something awful...

I've grown out a seed or two that came from a stray kind bud bag, when they survive it is good smoke. Good luck with it. Maybe it will turn into some you'll want to keep around for a while.

Did you take clones from her yet?
P007


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

Ive never done clones before... I know Im a dumb ass and should...but I grow, flower, cure, let die. 

When I have constant hook ups I usually dont worry about it. Since Im new to this state and was planning on taking a few months off from working I have the time to dedicate to them. 

Maybe I will start researching about cloning some more as I have met a few friends on here from the same area as I, that eventually I will probably meet up with in person and would love to hook them up with clones if they like. 

Ive read and it seems pretty easy.


----------



## nicoelement105 (Apr 28, 2008)

i hope u dident buy it cause its not pure colombian seeds......i could get them for 30 bucks for 100 in colombia


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 28, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> i hope u dident buy it cause its not pure colombian seeds......i could get them for 30 bucks for 100 in colombia


Me?? If so my colombian red haze seeds were free.


----------



## CannaSeur (May 18, 2008)

actually skunk #11 is just feminized version of skunk#1

I am growing/grown the Columbian red haze which is columbian red and nevilles haze and its killer strong sativa high. you can check out my gallery to see, I am posting my harvest pics and the other plant(tall one) is goin to be harvested at the end of the month. Long flowering time but really worth the wait and it has a mild odor when flowering so its not bad if you have"neighbours".


----------



## norris49 (Jun 7, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> OMG! WHy Hermie seed from DP?
> Can get alcupolco gold from world of seeds. they even have hermie version to for exstra few $.
> Panama reeferman as in some of his strains think he as a ibl aswell.
> 
> ...


That's BS. There was some Gold going around about 1974 that you COULD NOT take 3 very small hits of. The guy that had it carried about an inch or two of it in a film canister. He had one of those tiny hash pipes made like a necklace or key chain,with the bowl size about half to three quarters as roud as a penny. He would put a $20 bill down, and tell anyone who could take 3 hits could grab the $20. Now, he was a "Nam vet, and NOBODY knew how much of it he had, but he would not even sell you a joint, but he'd get a whole friggin house high and have plenty left over in the cannister. First, he'd give you 1 toke. After 20 seconds or so, your lungs would explode. Then he's wait about 10 minutes, and you'd hit it again. Then wait another 10 minutes, and that was it. These are guy's who smoked kick ass Thai stick in "Nam, and lot's of opium. But nobody could handle this stuff. One night,as God as my witness,we could not find our car, and it was right at the end of the sidewalk. God I'd give $2000 or more for an ounce of it easy. It was the best shit i've EVER smoked. People today still talk about it. For all I know, he may still have some. There were rumours he bought all the guy would sell him. Haven't seen him in 25 years though. He's a loner out in the country.


----------



## VirginHarvester (Jul 1, 2008)

norris49 said:


> First, he'd give you 1 toke. After 20 seconds or so, your lungs would explode. Then he's wait about 10 minutes, and you'd hit it again. Then wait another 10 minutes, and that was it. These are guy's who smoked kick ass Thai stick in "Nam, and lot's of opium. But nobody could handle this stuff. One night,as God as my witness,we could not find our car, and it was right at the end of the sidewalk. God I'd give $2000 or more for an ounce of it easy. It was the best shit i've EVER smoked. People today still talk about it.


I hear you and agree. Now granted, a lot of weed back then was weak but I had Colombian Gold(and it was GOLD), and a Black Colombian back in the late 70s that was just beyond belief. One, maybe two hits and you would be gaga. I had some that was as potent a couple years ago but it wasn't as good a high- of course, back then I used to enjoy the highs more- often too racy and paranoid nowadays but that could just be me.


----------



## nicoelement105 (Jul 2, 2008)

ok i am from colombia and everyone tralks about colombian gold but wen i asked a whole mess of dealers in colombia if they have colombian gold they dont no...the only ones that they sell or ever heard of is called punta rojo and mora........and we are talking about dealers that have been n the buisness for 30 years or so....and dude dont worry i get paranoid also so it aint just you


----------



## james535 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cannabis Eye Are Rip Offs, They Offer Colombian Gold And Red But All They Do Is Take Your Money And You Never Get Seeds, When You Try To Contact Then At First All They Give You Is Sorry Ass Excusess And After You Try Over And Over To Get A Reply As To The Shipping Date Of Your Order They Just Stop Replying To Your Mail, Peaces Of Shit, Rip Off Motherfuckers
Never Order From Cannabis Eye


----------



## james535 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cannabis Eye Will Rip You Off, Never Order From This Seed Company, They Are Lieing Peaces Of Shit, Cannabis Eye Sucks
James


----------



## nicoelement105 (Jul 7, 2008)

yo james and every one that talks about colombian seeds and weed on this thread...i am going to colombia tommorow......and i am going to bring atleast about 40 seeds if i can.....so peace everyone and give me good luck and hope the gorrillas wont get me....peace out people....i will try to get online from over there in colombia...bye


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 7, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> yo james and every one that talks about colombian seeds and weed on this thread...i am going to colombia tommorow......and i am going to bring atleast about 40 seeds if i can.....so peace everyone and give me good luck and hope the gorrillas wont get me....peace out people....i will try to get online from over there in colombia...bye


Good luck with the seeds. How exciting. Will you be searching for a particular strain like Columbian Gold?

Please be careful. I don't know about gorillas in South America outside of a zoo, but there are plenty of guerillas in Columbia.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 9, 2008)

james535 said:


> Cannabis Eye Are Rip Offs, They Offer Colombian Gold And Red But All They Do Is Take Your Money And You Never Get Seeds, When You Try To Contact Then At First All They Give You Is Sorry Ass Excusess And After You Try Over And Over To Get A Reply As To The Shipping Date Of Your Order They Just Stop Replying To Your Mail, Peaces Of Shit, Rip Off Motherfuckers
> Never Order From Cannabis Eye


How do you know the seeds didnt get taken by authorities in the mail?? It does happen. That is the risk you take when you order online. Hopefully your experience will be better next time. OR maybe you will find someone who will share. .


----------



## CannaSeur (Jul 13, 2008)

Got to www.dope-seeds.com


----------



## james535 (Jul 18, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> How do you know the seeds didnt get taken by authorities in the mail?? It does happen. That is the risk you take when you order online. Hopefully your experience will be better next time. OR maybe you will find someone who will share. .


 i know because first of all , i had a person in the post office that was waiting for this mail, and second i know because they never gave me a date as to when the mail was sent to me, they refused to answer me for over one month all they told me was i will let you know tomorrow , when all i wanted to know was the date the sent it out, lol the just make me waite untill the paypal expired and i could not file a complaint thru pay pal, not only are they rip offs , fucking theaves, but they are quite good at it too, these motherfuckers are profetional crooks never order from them


----------



## james535 (Jul 18, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> yo james and every one that talks about colombian seeds and weed on this thread...i am going to colombia tommorow......and i am going to bring atleast about 40 seeds if i can.....so peace everyone and give me good luck and hope the gorrillas wont get me....peace out people....i will try to get online from over there in colombia...bye


 hey good luck man wish you the best, if you know people there ask for some punta rojo, ask for some cripy, these are found in cali and mendal... areas, if you any were neer bogota or santa marta ask for some S.M.GOLD
but only older dealers would know to help you, ask the young guys that smoke there too, they might know, and i recomend you mail them to your self dont take them back with you cause a dog can smell them and they will catch you , hit me back when you get home [email protected]
PEACE
JIM


----------



## james535 (Jul 18, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> How do you know the seeds didnt get taken by authorities in the mail?? It does happen. That is the risk you take when you order online. Hopefully your experience will be better next time. OR maybe you will find someone who will share. .


 I KNOW WHEN SOME ONE IS A BULLSHITER, I WAS GROWING COLOMBIAN GOLD AND RED IN 1973 THESE MOTHER FUCKERS, CANNABIS EYE AND BREEDERS CHOICE DID NOT EVEN EXIST LOL I WAS HELPING THE ONLE SEED BANK IN THE WORLD IN THE EARLY 80s THE SEED BANK OF HOLLAND, TO DEVELOPE SEED STRAINES THAT THE HOLE WORLD GROWS, I THINK AFTER HAVING DELT WITH MANY SEED GROWING COMPANYS AROUND THE WORLD I THINK I KNOW WHEN SOME ONE IS A CROOK A FUCKING THEAVE, THAT IS WHAT BREEDERS CHOICE AND CANNAIS EYE ARE , THEY ARE FUCKING RIP OFFS , PERIOD , DONT ANY ONE ORDER FROM THEM YOU WILL JUST LOSE YOUR MONEY , MIGHT AS WELL JUST GIVE IT TO SOME POOR PERSON IN THE STREET,


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 18, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> ok i am from colombia and everyone tralks about colombian gold but wen i asked a whole mess of dealers in colombia if they have colombian gold they dont no...the only ones that they sell or ever heard of is called punta rojo and mora........and we are talking about dealers that have been n the buisness for 30 years or so....and dude dont worry i get paranoid also so it aint just you


So you'd just ask them if they'd sell you some of their _homegrown _seeds, right?


----------



## james535 (Jul 18, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> OMG! WHy Hermie seed from DP?
> Can get alcupolco gold from world of seeds. they even have hermie version to for exstra few $.
> Panama reeferman as in some of his strains think he as a ibl aswell.
> 
> ...


 Funny thing is you have a opinion about the old strains and make recomendation to poeple with out even knowing any thing about the subjuct, you are only relaying what you have read some were, the truth of the matter is that Real Colombian Gold ,is the most poweful marijuana strain in the world, period, and all the new strains put together dont match a pimple on golds ass, yes on average the THC leves are way up from the past , but never the less, the colombian gold and the red from santa marta still rain supreem there is nothing ever , not ever that has been developed to even compare, exampl, the Haze or some Haze high breeds that are out there have been the king for last 10 years with out any compatition, and the skunk #1 witch was the best skunk for years both have COLOMBIAN BLOOD LINES IN THEM, BUT ONLY ONE SMALL PERSENT IS COLOMBIAN, AND ANOTHER THING THC IS NOT THE ONLY THING THAT GETS YOU HIGHT WHEN YOU SMOKE WEED, there are many othger chemicals that we still dont know any thing about and what effect they have, for what ever reason colombian gold and red are like no other, the raw power of colombian gold is unequaled , its like roket fuel , you just blast off with a sorring up lifting high like your traveling in out of space full throtle, nothing is like it no strain in the world, i have grown every mordern strain there is and after growing for ever 30 years i can tell you COLOMBIAN GOLD IS THE MOST POWERFULL MARIJJUANA IN THE WORLD 
OLD SCHOOL NEW SCHOOL ANY THING YOU COMPARE IT WITH IS JUST NOT IN THE SAME CLASS, PERIOD LESSON OVER
JAMES


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 18, 2008)

philli007 said:


> *When was the last time you smoked or heard of Acapulco Gold, Colombian Gold or Panama Red?*
> 
> In my search for some of the illustrious Bubba Kush seeds, I happened upon some Colombian Gold seeds and it really made my mouth water for some of the exotics. Like some really "Knock your socks off" killer weed, can you dig it?
> 
> ...


I grew some Acapulco. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## fatchrome (Jul 27, 2008)

Acapulco Gold. Pause Ahh the memories. Yes I have smoked this strain about 15 yrs ago a close friend of my brothers let on to the fact that his father god bless him grew outdoor every summer and it just happened to be this strain. If you have never smoked this strain you don't know what your missing. Believe me this was and still is the best Gunja my lungs have ever had the pleasure of inhaling. This guy used to do a crop like I said once a year and keep it all for personal. He used to lock it away in a shed and have it curing in air tight jars for months. We only got hold of it after his son stole his shed key while he was sleeping and had it cut at a locksmiths. HEE HEE LMAO. I have never experienced such a euphoric stone like the one this gave me. I swear I would only have to have one pipe and I would be ripped for a good five hrs. God I miss that gear as we haven't seen the guy for years. He got too involved in the meth amphetamine lifestyle and we stopped hanging around the dude for good reason. If you can get hold of this strain your a lucky man. The only known site I no of that sells it is HIGHGRADE SEEDS .COM. Check em out I just might do so myself.
Peace Dude.


----------



## Twister (Nov 24, 2008)

Columbian gold from wos
Description:
Interesting crossback 25/75 INDICA/sativa landrace from colombia
pure breeding strain 
10-13 weeks flowering time 
The history dates tell us that this variety was used by Simon Bolivar??LOL


Colombian Gold
Breeders Choice
Pure Sativa 
Indoor/Greenhouse: 16-22 Weeks 
 Outdoor finish: Late December/January, 30 degrees latitude and South
Odor level: Low 
 Mite resistance: High 
 Mould Resistance: High 
 Stretch: 4x and greater 
 Yield: High 

Republic of Colombia
Latitude: 4
4° 0' 0" N
4 degrees, 0 minutes, 0 seconds North
http://www.convertunits.com/distance/country/Colombia

Peace


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'm interested in giving that a try at some point. Back in the day Columbian Gold was pretty much the De facto standard for smoking. There was also quite a bit of Acapulco gold. Panama Red was something special though. Ah, such fond memories


----------



## Twister (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi guys.Sorry,I was exhausted last night and failed to make my point,Lol.To the guys that wonder why we grow these long flowering plants;There is a certain QUALITY of high that comes from these plants that you will not get from a fast flowering plant.You may get close with a 13 week variety,but it won't be the real deal.I just finished off a 22 week plant( Columbian,I think )that was polinated by Sams OThaiHaze x Sk1.Though it was seeded it still gives me a ceilingless effect that is absolutely essential to understanding Pink Floyd,Edgar Winter and Bob Dylan.

My main grow is pure indica and indica hybrids for medicinal purposes/experiments,but I keep a few pure sats or sat/hybrids along the periphery as they really don't want the intense light anyway. They are the bread and butter.I would like to point out that any real potent sat hybrid worth it's salt will be based on the strains we bought in bricks during the '80's. Those bricks would be called swag these days.With a few exceptions such as Mandallas beautiful Indian/Asian strains that I've grown so fond of.And even they don't hold that magic something that can still be gotten from south of the border.Yes,it may not be called Columbian Gold,but there are Columbians just as good.I grew one for 15 months before culling it last year.Biggest mistake of my life.Even unfinished,it rivaled the golds and reds of yesteryear.Yes,there is a such thing as a 2 year strain.
Peace


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got some Bubba Kush right now that suuuuuuuucks. I'm letting it cure a little more before I try it again, but I don't think it even got me high. It looked good . . . shit


----------



## smokefrogg (Nov 26, 2009)

wow, i know this is a super old thread, and i'm necro bumping right now...

but my mom used to talk about panama red, oaxacan gold, and acapulco gold, claiming that all 3 of these were super amazing with their own unique characteristics, she would agree than a good batch of either would "kick your teenage asses!" ...she usually would tell me this sort of thing after i procured kind bright green bud from santa cruz as a teen, then later top shelf kushes, hazes, and crushes from the dispensaries

when i'd ask my dad about it, he'd agree

anyways...a few years back i had the pleasure to go to jamaica and enjoy what i was told was "jamaican lamb's bread", it was amazing, didn't look too great in terms of bag appeal, but the taste and effect was LIKE NO OTHER! ...i have been back in california for 3 years, i have tried many things that the different dispensaries would label as "jamaican lamb's bread", some had a small hint of it, but none, none at all were very close in any way, they had to have been hybridized many times for easier growing with more yield i fear

anyways, after my own jamaican experience, i finally "get" what my mom was saying

i look back and there were 2 other instances like this

a surfer brought back real maui wowie from hawaii...it was awesome, and all the maui wowie i've had at the dispensaries couldn't touch it

i have had real chocolate thai before, it was even wrapped around the stick, the stuff did not look that impressive, but 1 joint shared between 5 people kicked all of our butts for many hours, that taste is still solidified into my brain 16 years later, again i have tried many things claiming to be chocolate thai...not one of them could hold a candle to what that older hippy dude brought to us so many years back

i'm completely rambling right now, i'm still half asleep and have barely sipped any coffee, not even some wake and bake yet, so i apologize about the rambling

i guess i have 2 points to drive home

1) when these elder folks say, "shit kid, you have NOT tried acapulco gold, you do NOT know what is up with that"...well, now i take it to heart and believe them, i do not know what's up with that and all of our modern hi tech genetics probably can't hold a candle to some of these oldschool variety's, with that...much respect to the wise words of our more experienced elder tokers

2) wow i had no idea it was possible to get seeds of this variety, omfg i have to give this a try, if the batch comes out well then i will present it to mom, and see if it creates that hazy time machine in her head which brings her back to the days of the 60s and 70s so to speak

anyways, i'm stopping the rambling, thank you all for the wealth of information in this thread!


----------



## OldManPot (Mar 28, 2010)

i have 36 Acapulco Gold seeds. got them from a friend of mine who was visiting his mom and uncles in mexico. he scored a 1/4oz BUD from his uncle ( who works on a weed farm in mexico, if you can believe that) and snuck it back. he brought it over ( not knowing what strain it was) and told me if i cleaned it, i could have the seeds ( he doesnt grow) so i did, and i did. i had 47 but we grew some last year. smelled and tasted just like the ORIGNAL AG ( which in the 70 and early 80s i damn near lived in...lol) . very tasty. you dont ever see it muc anymore in the states.


----------



## ontariogrower (Mar 31, 2010)

any one know where to get some reeferman panama red seeds

i was lookin at http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=3792

dont know how reall they are any word on this bank


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> I've got some Bubba Kush right now that suuuuuuuucks. I'm letting it cure a little more before I try it again, but I don't think it even got me high. It looked good . . . shit


 
u know u dont got no real bubba then... and yet another thread dickriding heirloom sativas that are only good smoke at best... ALSO STOP RAVING ABOUT THE HAZES... THERE NOT ALL THAT.. THERE NOT ALL PSYCIDELIC LIKE U OLD HIPPIES CLAIM I HAVE SMOKED ALL OF THEM. ARJANS, NEVILLES..{BEEN AROUND FOREVER} S.S.H. AND VARIOUS SOUTH EAST ASIAN SATIVAS.. its not all that.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 31, 2010)

I smoked all of the old strains...when that was all there was (on the high end that is).

Maui was the best when you could get it, but I always liked the taste of Columbian gold. It had a toasted golden almond taste....hard to describe but quite delicious.


----------



## Negative Rep (Mar 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> u know u dont got no real bubba then... and yet another thread dickriding heirloom sativas that are only good smoke at best... ALSO STOP RAVING ABOUT THE HAZES... THERE NOT ALL THAT.. THERE NOT ALL PSYCIDELIC LIKE U OLD HIPPIES CLAIM I HAVE SMOKED ALL OF THEM. ARJANS, NEVILLES..{BEEN AROUND FOREVER} S.S.H. AND VARIOUS SOUTH EAST ASIAN SATIVAS.. its not all that.......



so you smoked asian genetics and bastardized amsterdam genetics and that some how equates to the mexican and columbian?

When you smoke the real, let me know. Until then you're comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## zubey91 (Jan 27, 2011)

this is an old thread.. but the last time I smoked true Coloumbian Gold was in 1988 .. then it was never around again


----------



## HHF (Feb 2, 2011)

Some Various Colombians and a few thoughts.

1. No true Colombian sourced pure Sativa finishes in 12 weeks. 

Any seed co trying to sell you that line, is selling you a hybrid. Period. All of our 2002 collected pure Sativa from Colombia take over 18 weeks, some way more. Seed sellers will tell you what you want to hear ''its real, the original, its fat, it finishes in 12 weeks''. Truth is above, pure Colombian Cannabis is equatorial long flowering Sativa, only for hardened Sativa lovers and the old-schoolers who know shit from shovel.

2. Colombian Gold is a Northern American 'Trade Name'

As the poster says, some way back in the thread Colombian 'Gold' is not a local term of a particular line, it is however a generic term that does relate to the more Nothern grown, and exported herbs from that region. Punto Rojo is some of the finest Cannabis on earth, when a great plant is found and nurtured. 

3. My, or Breeders Choice 'Colombian Goldbud' is not 'Colombian Gold'

The line is a hybrid of 2 Colombian 'Motas' from the Colombian region where 'the Golds' where grown for export. Hence the reason the word 'gold' is used in marked text, its a term, not a variety.

4. If you think OG Kush is a physcodelic high, then your missing a huge part of the Cannabis experience and like others have said, comparing apples with oranges. 

The Cannabinoids, Terpenoids and combination within a 22 week flowering plant is a different thing to a short 8 weeks in flower, unless you have experienced these things really, first hand then you make yaself look a chump speaking like that.

Anyway, heres some pic's of our Colombian plant lines being grown around the world. Pics are of Breeders Choice Brand seed lines, made by me and include.

Panama Red
Colombian GoldBud
Colombian Black
Colombian Purple
Colombia Creeper
Colombian Mota
Colombian Punto Rojo

Cheers, HHF


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 22, 2011)

If anyone is still listening on this thread, there is a seed company selling Brazillian strains directly from Brazil, and he's closing down.

http://brazilianseedcompany.webs.com/

Seems like a good guy. Seen a few reviews. I have some Punta Roja coming. Can't wait. Give this guy a few bucks and save the landraces!


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 22, 2011)

well. if anyone DOES have a Pure 70s/80s Lumbo Gold seeds, lmk. I m the guy with the new thread on the 30 yr old bean popping last week. Yes its a 30 yr old bean, and im 99.9 percent sure this is a CG seed. I had a stack with some Gold seads, and a couple Hawaian Blue seeds from the early 80s. distinctly differnt looking seeds if you have ever seen either. im wildly shocked. I had asked in a few threads of the chances/luck of getting one to pop, and was basically said, ehhh good luck. well it seems i had atleast a littel, and got a single bean out of 13 to pop. im away till thursday, so wont know how its doing till i get home from work. didnt want to leave it right after a transplant, but didnt have much choice really.

but id be intersted in some TRUE CG seeds should anyone have a few, maybe some of the ones from the guy above that went out of business.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, there are a lot more land race strains than you may realize. I saw your thread. The age makes it an interesting find, but the plants are still around. Some guys grow these old sativas, some like the new hybrids and indicas. 

Just look around the smaller sites, look on seed bay,etc.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 20, 2011)

*BUMP*
Hey guys, unlike most people on RIU, I live in Colombia. I am going to score some real Colombian Gold this weekend, maybe a 1/4 or 1/2 O. If all goes to plan (If I remember to buy it  ) I want to put up some pics. I haven't seen 1 good pic of finished CG, but HHF has nice pics of Punto Rojo MMMMmmm


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 21, 2011)

i STARTED OUT smoking california grown lightly pinecone smelling trippy as a mofo columbian gold and to this day, it's STILL the best i've ever smoked. there's just much emphasis on afghani traits. those trippy ass $40 a quarter gold buds (pale green... they weren't girdled and were sold as thai which they weren't) weren't at all sticky. the resin glands on them were more like insect fur than today's "crystal mushrooms". not only that, but the buds were light & fluffy and REALLY EASY to break apart with your fingers, but eff ANYONE who says they were low potency! one time i got REALLY fucked up on 4 straight bong hits of that and literally started tripping a little after the room started spinning in the worst kind of nausea way immaginable, but the buzz was much more laugh your ass off trippy at sane dosages.

i've smoked a lot of strains that actually DO get you high and even a few that have psychoactivity in them, but they just didn't have all of the qualities that made gold in particular so special
- the light floaty feeling you get that starts a couple minutes after your first hit that tells you you're going to get high. actually though, 8 miles high had some of that going on, but maybe with more clear headed euphoria in early harvest. with a good high though, it didn't just end there. the lightness would travel to your legs and feet so that you often felt like you were walking downhill or even that your feet were helium balloons trying to fly out from under you & take you with them or that you were marching like a high stepping russian soldier as you walked
- it was super visual & affected pretty much ALL of your senses in a way i can only described as "heightening reality". TV could look 3D, movies & music felt more real, munchies induced junk food could be nearly orgasmic & basically anything fun was even funner

the next best thing i've smoked that i can put a name to is haze x skunk. i did smoke something whose hard to describe minty straw grass taste reminded me of gold and whose nausea after clearing a 3 foot chamber combined with the "i gotta get the fuck outta here" feeling from having to listen to one of my hosts playing intolerable heavy metal on guitar hero was very similar to gold and possibly some california import from a pocket where it's still grown.

haze skunk is much more potent and probably long lasting, but it just didn't have the same sensual trippiness, but it is psychoactive and euphoric too. it's my old school go to favorite for it's buzz if not it's cigar wrapper flavor, but 8 miles high & super cali haze are really nice too with their different flavors & personalities.

from everything i've read about OTHER mexican strains like acapulco gold & panama red is that they're more about energy & euphoria than trippiness and that columbian gold is "the gold standard" in that department without looking the info up in cannabible or marijuana botany. i think that's why hazes don't feel as trippy as gold even when they're more potent. it's that panama red clearing up some of the trippiness.

i've decided i want to give* world of seeds*' 25% indica* columbian gold *a test spin to see if it's anywhere near the original in it's buzz. i'd expect it to be trippier than the hazes i've tried, but also more couchlocking than anything but skunk #1 which isn't really trippy at all, just euphoric & stony. i wist WoSs would at the very least make their gold a regular strain so you could inbreed it and select out as much of the indica as possible, but i'm sure there's a strain along the lines of haze skunk that could do the job possibly even better having less afghani pollution in them.

if no one else does, i'll try to get a smoke report on that strain by summer and see how it compares to other old school leaning strains. it might not be shabby "as/is" if the indica that was used had more of a neutral than stony THC profile.



> * STOP RAVING ABOUT THE HAZES... THERE NOT ALL THAT.. THERE NOT ALL PSYCHEDELIC *


absolutely true, the best THC profiles are the rarest, but ANY haze beats the living crap out of the cash crapper strains on the street! even 25% not at all trippy, but at least euphoric skunk 1 is still way better than almost ANYTHING i've bought in the past 25 years though there's a lot more variety around on the west coast. it's also true that some have been improved with careful breeding. i tried some real grape pheno haze and it was really nice and very much like super cali haze, but high quality seed's haze x skunk was not only more potent, but trippier too. it's even more potent than gold was but just a little more clearheaded.

it's hard to find ANY good IBL leaning gear. so many breeders that push it are a little sketchy. i got nothing out of either my 5 mekong hazes or 10 VISC burmese and have heard similar stories from other "IBL breeders' "gear. then there's the whole extinction aspect as indicas continue to pollute everything they touch. the late afropips (+REP in peace) had REAL legit malawi gold, but now that's gone along with a few other breeders that had pure bred durban poison and the big 3 old school mexicans, columbian gold, acapulco gold & panama red have pretty much been extinct in buyable pure form since the original afghani invasion in the late 80s.

hazes are the next best thing to thai, malawi, burmese, vitenamese, & cambodian blackseed in a market where you just can't get IBLs anymore. i will say that sativa seeds' full moon highland thai definitely lived up to it's fussy personality and off the charts sexy tutti fruity rep, but didn't get to sample the goods indoors. it would be nice to see some quality breeder like TGA put something fast and non-stony like a lowryding C99 up in that to shrink it down to a doable size without diluting it's canniboid profile.

columbian gold is "the best", but haze x skunk, super cali haze & 8 miles high are anything but shabby and all have their own tricks they do better than gold
haze skunk = more potent & long lasting
super cali haze = more euphoric & way more delicious with it's authentic grapey flavor
8 miles high = perfectly neutral energy profile, precise body control & higher euphoria level

anyone that would turn their nose up to that gear is even more of a pot snob than me and i compare EVERYTHING i smoke to gold.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 21, 2011)

well I'm back everybody! I thought I was going to score colombian gold today, however I had to settle with Jack Herer and after pulling apart my first bud, I had found a Jack Herer seed, tiger striped and looking like a very good bean. The CG is 2 hours away from where the other pots are found, and colombian gold is in a red zone :O!!!! that means guerilla warriors and other non-american shit goes down, even ganja man doesn't go there.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 21, 2011)

although this thread isn't about JH, I feel like my eyelids are smiling because I am so blitzed right now !!!!! This is my first time toking Jack Herer, and I've got to say I am hooked on trying proven strains


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 21, 2011)

you KNOW someone is a jaded smoker when they say:


> * I had to settle with Jack Herer *


i think most people in most locations might call that a huge step UP


----------



## Marihuanero (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm an old hippie and remember many of the old strains that are mentioned, one Mexican batch that came thru in early '69 supposedly originated from Michoacan, it was a very light lime green color, with extremely large speckled seeds, seemed to be almost 3x the size of regular beans. The smoke had a taste that I remember to this day, very smooth and extremely tasty, all you needed was a couple tokes to get the desired effect, which was very psychedelic at first followed by mellow relaxation and finally deep sleep. The Michoacan was only around for a couple days and then it was gone. There were plenty of Asian weed coming back also at the time, don't know whether it was Thai or Vietnamese, most was on sticks, some as large as fat cigars.
By the late '60s there was plenty of high end Afghani wafer and Nepalese Temple Ball and finger hash, it had a great taste, exceptional high.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 22, 2011)

Michiocan was another legendary strain. if you listen to cheech & chong records, "los cochinos" i think, there's an early bit with sgt stadanko & sister mary elephant (before she started yelling "class... class... class... SHUT UP!) where the latinos start talking about weed and one keeps saying _*"michiocan! michiocan!"*_


----------



## riogrande (Dec 11, 2011)

I think these are panama red seeds. http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/search?query=panama
And i found some acapulco gold seeds. http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/barneys-farm-acapulco-gold

But are they real?


----------



## sn00ze (Feb 5, 2012)

riogrande said:


> I think these are panama red seeds. http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/search?query=panama
> And i found some acapulco gold seeds. http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/barneys-farm-acapulco-gold
> 
> But are they real?


Yes, thats also the closest I can find to Panama Red strain from the seedbanks.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 6, 2012)

there's an auction site i've seen mentioned here a couple times that claims to have REAL panama red as well as an insane sativa called "black haze". according to the people who've dealt with the site, their gear is legit. there's at least one member here too who swears by ace seeds' gear.

hopefully, my last 50% columbian gold seeds starts rooting properly after i sunk it when the center of the stem dried out in a cocoia pellet, but i don't expect it to be my "best" plant if it does. i'll be SCROGing a bunch of stuff that should get one high with jack's cleaner 2 being the one i expect to perform the best in the fastest time... a lemony 9 weeks haze that's trippy sounds interesting, but i bet the longer flowering stuff, particularly malawi gold if it's legit will smoke better. i have a "jack" i'll be testing as well as auto jack based on the cinnamon girl pheno of herer.


----------



## Nukebisket (Feb 6, 2012)

sn00ze said:


> Yes, thats also the closest I can find to Panama Red strain from the seedbanks.


Really!!?? I'd definetly buy some if they are pretty close in genetics to the original panama red! Has anyone grown this out who is an old timer from the days of the real panama red? Does it compare?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 6, 2012)

Colombian Gold, or Panama from Ace seeds seems nice, a few pheno's
Acapulco Gold seems like a glorified Mexican Sativa to me


----------



## yesum (Feb 6, 2012)

I can vouch for the ACE Panama Red being real high end South American genes. I only had Mexican and some Colombian, a little supposed Yucatan and later some Oaxacan back in 70's and 80's.

The ACE PR is the real deal as it tasted right and effect is similar to better old school strains. I did not have Panama Red back in the day, so as to it being that exact strain, that is a question I cannot answer. There was Colombian Red back then and that could be labeled Panama if the dealer thought it was sexier. A lot of people think Colombian Red was the same as Panama Red, just grown in another country, so who knows really?

I am going to give it some uvb light next run, as the sativas need this to reach full potential.


----------



## Relaxed (Feb 7, 2012)

all these strains were regulars in my area of the south in the 70/80s. The only one I'd grow to remember is maui Wowie. Even bought some Maui Wowie in Maui in La Haina (spelling) during a vacation in the late 80s. 4 and 5 finger bags were the norm back then. If you are older then 40 you may remember what a 4 finger bag is? Good stories and memories guys.


----------



## weedtester420 (May 2, 2012)

long time has passed but i need to say this.... if u guys really want to know what a potent sativa can do, u need to come here to colombia and get seeds from serious people who are in cannabis comunities(unfortunetly undercovers) that have been growing this strain for years.... colombian gold is a very unique strain....the seed u get in grow shops or seed banks are back crosses...not pure...the real colombian gold takes 16 weeks to flower in fast cases....but no matter what...this really worth it... is a real trip...REAL...u literaly cannot scape from the effect of this baby...if anyone someday come here...write me...

peace!


----------



## goodhit (May 14, 2012)

Alcapulco Gold in the late 70's early 80's the sweetest yet extremely potent bright bright yellow
similar to Thai Stick 
Panama Red remember 8 people knocked on their behinds staring at a 747 passing by in the sky
Have to say to the young fellas those land strains might of taken longer to flower who knows I was not there!
But Red and Gold is some Kick A__ Smoke no doubt!


----------



## yesum (May 14, 2012)

People think the smoke we had back some decades ago was crap compared to today's stuff. A lot of it was but for sativa lovers, there were a few smokes you would have a hard time equaling today.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember Alcapulco Gold (gold/with a little bit of red),Colombian Gold (gold/w a bit of greenP and Panama Red (red ) & thai sticks (wrapped around the stick)..I remeber smoking all of them..They all was ass kickers...All you needed was one hit...you knew you was going to be on an adventure...Also your mind was always racing (can i get some of this shit)!!!That was some serious toking....i'm over 50, Not senile either ,lol


----------



## althor (Jun 24, 2012)

You guys are so whack. Only reason that stuff was good back in the 70s was cause everything else SUCKED so bad. 
Its like smoking a bag of oregano, then smoking a bag of SHWAG. Of course the shwag is going to be much much better than the oregano.
I have probably smoked more Columbian Gold than most people on this site combined. Yes it was good back when I was young, but once again only because everything else was SHIT.


----------



## yesum (Jun 24, 2012)

althor said:


> You guys are so whack. Only reason that stuff was good back in the 70s was cause everything else SUCKED so bad.
> Its like smoking a bag of oregano, then smoking a bag of SHWAG. Of course the shwag is going to be much much better than the oregano.
> I have probably smoked more Columbian Gold than most people on this site combined. Yes it was good back when I was young, but once again only because everything else was SHIT.



Maybe your Columbian Gold was not that good, but the little Colombian Gold I had was. See, that stuff was so potent it made you misspell Colombian. hehe

I and others have said most of the stuff back then was low grade and yes that means quality would stand out more, but that is not to say the quality of then is inferior to today's better smoke.

You think I am suffering from nostalgia but I think you are suffering from selective memories of a negative sort. I will take today's pot and growing situation ( I am in California with med card) all day over the 'good old days'. I prefer my homegrown indicas for night time relaxing and had almost no access to them long ago.

That does not mean I have no good recall of superior sativas from back then. I said the Panama I grew out compares nicely to the old pot, and of course no leaf, stem, seeds and cured and stored perfect.

Even with all that, it is not quite on par for psychedelic properties of pot grown in South America. I intend to do better growing it next time with some uvb and narrow the difference down.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 24, 2012)

i started out smoking imported california grown columbian gold sinse in the early 80s until it vanished around 1987 and was forever replaced by the stony afghani crap you STILL can't get away from in greedy ass NYS and even better markets. it wasn't until last year that my suspicions that what everyone called thai really was gold last year wheni talked to a cali native. WTF did anyone know about flavors back in the 80s? thai isn't piney, it's fruity

i tell you though, jack's cleaner 2 is plenty nice to me as a sub and HQS' haze x skunk ain't shabby either. it's lesstrippy and more clear headed, but way more resinous and potent with less couchlock & tolerance fallout in a very nice long lasting high



> *If you are older then 40 you may remember what a 4 finger bag is?*


no, but i do remember $40 quarters of awesome gold turning into $50 eighths (!!!!!!!!) of afganicrap in the space of just one winter


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 24, 2012)

What do the words feel like as they spill out of your mouth like so much diarrhea? Are they soft like lukewarm Spaghetti-Os ? Or are they hard like Alpha Bits when the milk runs out halfway through the bowl? 

In other words how hard are you thinking when you post your "experiences"?


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 24, 2012)

toy, i can think circles around you on the best fucking day of your life with everyone you know helping you, without so much as trying. talk to yourself mute


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 25, 2012)

I lived in Pueblo Co for years and saw tons upon tons of mostly pretty nasty weed. Then there was the exceptional ones. Unfortunately I had no say in what came next or how many good one there were but some were really nice. I've seen huge colas of one hit weed come out of a brick, rare but true. I've also seen some amazing flavors come out of them. The best of it was usually seedless and most of the time if there was a seed it was already smashed. We called it Mexican but I know it really just meant somewhere south. I wish I could have had a way to know what I was smoking. I'm guessing it was a mix of landrace and hybrids, and probably even some newer genetics. The funny part is these were all $300-500 lb..


----------



## Jgerlitz (Jul 26, 2012)

philli007 said:


> *When was the last time you smoked or heard of Acapulco Gold, Colombian Gold or Panama Red?*
> 
> In my search for some of the illustrious Bubba Kush seeds, I happened upon some Colombian Gold seeds and it really made my mouth water for some of the exotics. Like some really "Knock your socks off" killer weed, can you dig it?
> 
> ...



Please let me know if you ever got any and grew it. How was the high? I don't care about the appearance, smell, taste and all that horseshit. I just want to know what's the most important...the quality of the high.

I can't smoke any of today's weed. This hybrid stuff is just not good. It makes me tired, lethargic, anti-social and dumb. It gets me stoned...but not high. There is a difference. 

The weed in the 70's and 80's might not have looked that good. But the highs were incredible. Today's smokers that weren't around back then have absolutely no idea how much fun the highs were. We laughed uncontrollably (sometimes for hours straight), hallucinated, got EXTREME MUNCHIES and were happy and euphoric as ever. 

Today's weed just turns you into a zombie.

Anyway. Would love to hear the outcome of this thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## ready4 (Feb 26, 2013)

althor said:


> You guys are so whack. Only reason that stuff was good back in the 70s was cause everything else SUCKED so bad.
> Its like smoking a bag of oregano, then smoking a bag of SHWAG. Of course the shwag is going to be much much better than the oregano.
> I have probably smoked more Columbian Gold than most people on this site combined. Yes it was good back when I was young, but once again only because everything else was SHIT.


You are completely ignorant of reality because you were not either born or were too young !
While there certainly was some horrible schwag often floating around then, the Colombian Golds & Reds, Panama Reds, and many awesome Mexican strains were far, far better than the schwag and are the building blocks of all the best strains today. You do not realize, due to true ignorance, that there were endless different types of very powerful hashish & hash oil to compare with, along with incredible thai sticks , vietnam " monkey paw" - also incredible Hawaii bud in pineapple cans.
The current strains by Ace and some others - Panama , Tikal , Destroyer and some Colombian crosses are the same type of buzz as then , even better because of the careful curing. Not to mention all the Hazes.
Try a few of these , then comment. They take a long time, you may not be up to the task. 
So many of the pleasant memories are, indeed, fact.


----------



## althor (Feb 26, 2013)

ready4 said:


> You are completely ignorant of reality because you were not either born or were too young !
> While there certainly was some horrible schwag often floating around then, the Colombian Golds & Reds, Panama Reds, and many awesome Mexican strains were far, far better than the schwag and are the building blocks of all the best strains today. You do not realize, due to true ignorance, that there were endless different types of very powerful hashish & hash oil to compare with, along with incredible thai sticks , vietnam " monkey paw" - also incredible Hawaii bud in pineapple cans.
> The current strains by Ace and some others - Panama , Tikal , Destroyer and some Colombian crosses are the same type of buzz as then , even better because of the careful curing. Not to mention all the Hazes.
> Try a few of these , then comment. They take a long time, you may not be up to the task.
> So many of the pleasant memories are, indeed, fact.


 Yes, I am familiar with their "worked" lines.
I would even be willing to say it is as good as some of the medicinal today. Not the best by a long shot though.
Back in the 70's it was certainly head and shoulders better than anything else and stuck out. Now it is middle of the pack.


----------



## metabeta (Jul 16, 2013)

I started toking in 1967. Michoacan was $150 lb and four of us smoked half a skinny joint, got so toasted we couldn't find the other half a joint sitting right in the ashtray. Another friend new an African exchange student that brought back some Nigerian weed....two hits couldn't get past a third hit. Golds and Reds caused major time distortion and gave you trouble walking, couldn't go back to class. By 1972, Vietnam vets were smuggling leafy sativa back in empty polaroid containers. It looked like shit,


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 16, 2013)

¸Ace and Cannabiogen.


----------



## metabeta (Jul 16, 2013)

*I started toking in 1967. Michoacan was $150 lb and four of us smoked half a skinny joint, got so toasted we couldn't find the other half a joint sitting right in the ashtray. Another friend knew an African exchange student that brought back some Nigerian weed....two hits couldn't get past a third hit. Santa Marta Golds and Reds caused major time distortion and gave you trouble walking, couldn't go back to class. By 1972, Vietnam vets were smuggling lightgreen/yellow leafy sativa back in empty polaroid containers. It looked like shit but caused visual and audio distortions. Got so high we couldn&#8217;t leave the dorm to go to a concert. *
*These strains were powerful maybe even frightening which is why they were classified as an Hallucinogens. I agree with others this stuff made you high, soaring, psychedelic FOR REAL. Newer strains may get quite strong (haven&#8217;t tried Haze or LSD yet) but the old stuff was almost beyond description&#8230;.it was an EXPERIENCE. Let me not forget opiated Primo hash, opiated Thai stick (skinny ones) and nepalese templeballs. Where&#8217;s my time machine?*


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 16, 2013)

I have to agree with the old timers there with the strength and quality of high found in old school strains. 

Only started smokin in yhe 90s. Course there was the reg commersh stuff I could get from friends. 

Then there was this stuff I would get from my buddys dad. Back in the day we called it cess. Really means bricked mexican/jamaican weed. Difference was his cess was the bomb. There was other shit cess my friends could also get, came in @$$$#@× imported(. Im not stupid. ) anyway the high the good cess could throw destroyed anything my friend could score. That was very prized weed, looked like ass, tasted good, got you high, literally. Not stoned.

And in defence of todays strains, they r getting better, kali mist c99? Try these if you miss the old school.


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh and anything grown wrong will b ass doesnt matter the strain. Seems to b the theme in todays weed


----------



## mjm54110 (Feb 29, 2020)

Well here's my take/ I'm 60 years old, so I went through the whole hippie culture, sexual revolution rockin the Beatles and the awesome 70s when rock was at an all time high with The Stones and Some Girls and so much more. The era of the BEST concerts and yes, the best WEED! You youngsters can spout off all you want about how great today's weed is but you're ALL WRONG! Only one person almost hit the nail on the head when they said "It's not all just about the THC levels. There are other unknown compounds...........etc., etc., etc." Well that's very true but the biggest reason is simple yet complex as we can NEVER really produce what nature can. It's about the soil it's grown in. It's about the local climate it spent thousands of years evolving to! It's the rain where it's grown. 90% if not greater, of the weed in the US today is grown right here in America. It will never be like the true Panama Red (MY fave) or Acapulco Gold we grew up with!


----------



## Booker64 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,im new to this site but read about the columbian gold and the last time i smoked or seen true columbian gold was in the mid 70s it was the best i ever smoked and the buds didnt have any green the buds was compact and solid gold in color the buds didnt look nothing like the pics iv seen online of the gold seeds out there today and same with the panama red the buds was reddish no green.the old gold and panama red was the best i ever smoked and i smoked alot of the so called potent green thats around today but none compared to the old gold and red bud.I seen another post about the gold and red of the 70s and the guy is absolutely correct it was best he ever smoked he says and i claim the same,a person wouldve had to be there in the 70s to actually know.If anyone has or can get the TRUE columbian gold strain of the 70s please notify me.


----------



## U79 (Oct 20, 2020)

Booker64 said:


> Hi everyone,im new to this site but read about the columbian gold and the last time i smoked or seen true columbian gold was in the mid 70s it was the best i ever smoked and the buds didnt have any green the buds was compact and solid gold in color the buds didnt look nothing like the pics iv seen online of the gold seeds out there today and same with the panama red the buds was reddish no green.the old gold and panama red was the best i ever smoked and i smoked alot of the so called potent green thats around today but none compared to the old gold and red bud.I seen another post about the gold and red of the 70s and the guy is absolutely correct it was best he ever smoked he says and i claim the same,a person wouldve had to be there in the 70s to actually know.If anyone has or can get the TRUE columbian gold strain of the 70s please notify me.


Hello, I read here once in a while and saw that you registered for this post so I thought to do the same for the reply lol.

Underground Seeds Collective, Colombian Gold 72. Just do a search and you will find their website. They are also on IG.


----------



## Booker64 (Oct 20, 2020)

U79 said:


> Hello, I read here once in a while and saw that you registered for this post so I thought to do the same for the reply lol.
> 
> Underground Seeds Collective, Colombian Gold 72. Just do a search and you will find their website. They are also on IG.


----------



## Booker64 (Oct 20, 2020)

U79 said:


> Hello, I read here once in a while and saw that you registered for this post so I thought to do the same for the reply lol.
> 
> Underground Seeds Collective, Colombian Gold 72. Just do a search and you will find their website. They are also on IG.


----------



## Booker64 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thnx U79,
will check them sites


----------



## unfiltered (Oct 20, 2020)

Check out SnowHigh. He's the old school land race breeder / specialist. There's plenty of Colombian Gold to choose from, but prepare for super long flowering (e.g. 14 to 20 weeks), but other crosses with Colombian Gold with shorter flowering can be found. Email him and buy direct for way more freebies. Don't be put off by the initial price of the seed packs. He will give you several freebies of his other packs. 

genetixgenius at gmail dot com


----------



## Booker64 (Oct 20, 2020)

Thnx unfiltered .


----------

